# 99 Burb new Rack



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The old grey ghost is gone and the 99 Burb is finally ready for the sand. Over the winter I built an inside rack out of PVC that turned oout pretty good.

Last December I delivered a donation load of Aluminum to AB Tech in Asheville NC. In return for the donation the department head agreed to take on a class project of a Suburban rack.

I drew up plans for what I wanted, got some very valuble "how to" advice from Shooter (Thank you Shooter!!)and let the students have at it. Several were involved in the initial layout but most of the credit goes to Jimmy Taffer who took ownership as his own personal class project.

Thanks to Shooter, Charlie Farmer, the welding 261 Fab3 class but most of all thanks to Jimmy Taffer. It is exactly what I wanted... :fishing: 

Here are the fruits of his labor....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet looking rack.


----------

